# موسوعة أرقام الكتاب المقدس



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*الله هو الخالق العظيم لهذا الكون، وهو في الوقت نفسه الذي أوحى بكتابة الكتاب المقدس· 
**ولهذا فإنه كما أن للأرقام في الطبيعة والكيمياء وعلم الأحياء وفي الموسيقى دلالات معينة، فإن لها أيضًا دلالات في الكتاب المقدس، وسنتعجب عندما نكتشف أنها هي بعينها ذات الدلالات، مما يؤكد لنا أن الخالق العظيم لكل الكون هو الذي أوحى بهذا الكتاب العظيم· 
ولا عجب أن المرنم في مزمور 19 بعد أن تحدث عن السماوات والفلك، وكيف تعلن عظمة الله، فإنه في الجزء الثاني من المزمور حدّثنا عن ناموس الرب الكامل، وشهادته التي تصير الجاهل حكيمًا·
ولنبدأ بأول الأرقام وهو: 

*
*الرقم واحد*



الرقم واحد باعتباره أول الأرقام، فإنه يحدّثنا عن الوحدة، وعن التفرد، وبالتالي عن الاكتفاء بالذات، وهي تلك الصفات اللائقة بالذات الإلهية·
كما يحدّثنا عن التفوق والسمو، باعتباره الأول؛ وبالتالي عن أي شيء أو أي شخص له أهمية خاصة·
وهو أيضًا يحدّثنا عن الوحدة، لأن الرقم واحد لا يقسم الأعداد·
لكن من الجانب الآخر يحدّثنا هذا الرقم عن الضآلة، إذ وُجد الواحد وسط مجموعة كبيرة أو أرقام ضخمة·
ولنستعرض بعض أهم الآيات التي نجد فيها هذا الرقم واحد·
لعل أشهر الآيات التي تحتوي على هذا الرقم هي تلك التي تكلمنا *عن الله في تفرده وسموه واكتفائه بذاته*: فنستمع إلى هذه الآيات: 
«اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب إلهنا رب *واحد*» (تثنية6: 4)·
«الوسيط لا يكون لواحد· ولكن الله *واحد*» (غلاطية 3: 20)·
«ليس إله آخر إلا *واحدًا*» (1كورنثوس8: 4)· 
«لأنه يوجد إله *واحد *ووسيط *واحد *بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح» (1تيموثاوس 2: 5)·



«أنت تؤمن أن الله *واحد*· حسنًا تفعل» (يعقوب2: 19)·
وحدانية الله أمر مؤكد في الكتاب المقدس، سواء في العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد· لكن المهم حقًا أن ندرِّب أنفسنا ألا نعطي لأي مخلوق أو لأي شيء المكانة التي لا تليق سوى بالله لا سواه· 
قال الرب في بداية الوصايا العشر: «لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي» (خروج 20: 3)· واقتبس المسيح في التجربة من الشيطان هذه الأقوال: «للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد» (متى 4: 10؛ تثنية6: 13)·
ولأن الله هو الخالق، فلا عجب أن يكون هو العلة الأولى· فنقرأ عن الله: 
«أنا *الأول *وأنا الآخر»· وترد هذه العبارة ثلاث مرات عن الله في سفر إشعياء 41: 4؛ 44: 6؛ 48: 12· كما ترد أيضًا مرات عديدة عن المسيح مما يدل على أن المسيح هو الله؛ فيقول المسيح: «أنا هو الأول والآخر» (رؤيا1: 17؛ 2: 8؛ 22: 13)·
وبالتالي ينبغي أن يكون الله هو الأول في حياتنا· وأن تكون أمور الله هي الأهم في حياتنا: 
فقد قال المسيح: «اطلبوا *أولاً *ملكوت الله وبِرّه وهذه كلها تزاد لكم» (متى 6: 33)·
وقال لمرثا: «الحاجة إلى واحد» (لوقا10: 42)·
عزيزي: هل هذا هو مبدأ حياتنا: أن نعطي الأهم للأهم؟ وطبعًا لا شخص أهم من الله وأموره، فهل له الأهمية الأولى في برنامجنا؟
ثم إن الرقم واحد يحدثنا عن *الوحدة وعدم الانقسام*· وهذه نجدها في وحدة المؤمنين معًا· 
«جسد *واحد*، وروح *واحد*، كما دعيتم أيضًا في رجاء دعوتكم *الواحد*» (أفسس4: 4)·
«جميعنا بروح *واحد* أيضًا اعتمدنا إلى جسد *واحد*··· وجميعنا سُقينا روحًا *واحدًا*» (1كورنثوس 12: 13)·
«لي خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضًا، فتسمع صوتي، وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ *واحد*» (يوحنا10: 16)·
«ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى *واحد*» (يوحنا11: 52)·
«وكان لجمهور الذين آمنواقلب *واحد* ونفس *واحدة*» (أعمال4: 32)·
«لأن المقدِّس والمقدَّسين جميعهم من *واحد*» (عبرانيين 2: 11)·
وأخيرًا قد نرى في رقم واحد صورة *للقلّة*فعن *فشل الجنس البشري كله* يقـول الكتاب: «ليس منيعمل صلاحًا ليس ولا *واحد*» (رومية3: 12)·
وعن *عناية الله بخليقته* يقول المسيح: «أ ليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين، *وواحد* منها ليس منسيًا أمام الله» (لوقا 12: 6)·
وعن *محبة المسيح للتائبين*: «هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ *واحد* يتوب، أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارًا لا يحتاجون إلى توبة» (لوقا15: 7)·
وعن *نتيجة عمل المسيح العظيمة* قال المسيح: «إن لم تقع حَبّة الحنطة في الأرض وتَمُت فهي تبقى *وحدها* ولكن إنماتت تأتي بثمر كثير» (يوحنا12: 24)·
وعن *بركات العلاقة الوثيقة مع الله*، يقول المرنم: «لأن يومًا *واحدًا* في ديارك خير من ألف» (مزمور84: 10)·


يــــــــــــتـــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*

*


الرقم اثنان له في الكتاب المقدس العديد من المعاني كما يلي: 
1- الشركة: إن كان الرقم واحد يفيد التفرد والوحدة، فإن الرقم 2 ينكر هذا التفرد، ويفيد وجود شريك· وعليه فإن الرقم اثنين مدلوله الشركة والاتحاد والاقتران·
2- لكن أحيانًا يكون الشريك مخالفًا· وفي هذه الحالة يكون مدلول الرقم 2 هو المباينة والاختلاف لا المشابهة والاتفاق·
3- نظرًا لما سبق فلقد أصبح الرقم 2 هو أقل رقم مقبول في الشهادة· فلا تُقبل شهادة الواحد، بل يلزم للشهادة المعتمدة وجود شاهدين على الأقل·
ولنفحص الأفكار السابقة بشيء من التفصيل: 
الشركة: 
إن أروع صور الشركة المعروفة بين البشر هي صورة العلاقة الزوجية، ونحن نجد هذا الفكر في الأصحاح الثاني من سفر التكوين، عندما خلق الله حواء لآدم، وترد كلمات الوحي عن تلك العلاقة الزوجية: «لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه، ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكونان (الاثنان) جسدًا واحدًا» وفي العهد الجديد يقول المسيح: «إذًا ليس بعد اثنين، بل جسدٌ واحدٌ» (متى 19: 6)·


وعن شركة الاثنين معًا، ترد كلمات سليمان الحكيم: «اثنان خيرٌ من واحد، لأن لهما أجرة لتعبهما صالحة· لأنه إن وقع أحدهما يقيمه رفيقه، وويل لمن هو وحده إن وقع، إذ ليس ثانٍ ليقيمه· أيضًا إن اضطجع اثنان يكون لهما دفء، أما الوَحدُ فكيف يدفأ؟ وإن غلب أحد على الواحد يقف مقابله الاثنان» (جا4: 9-12)·
ويتحدث النبي عاموس أيضًا عن هذه الشركة فيقول: «هل يسير اثنان معًا إن لم يتواعدا؟» (عاموس 3: 3) وكلمة يتواعدا معناها يتفقا·
ويقول المسيح: «إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه، فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السماوات» (متى 18: 19)·
ولأجل هذا فإن المسيح عندما أرسل رُسله، أرسلهم اثنان اثنان (مرقس6: 7؛ لوقا 10: 1)·
الشهادة: 
لا تكون شهادة شخص واحد معتمدة، بل يجب على الأقل أن تكون الشهادة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة· وهذا الأمر تكرر مرات كثيرة جدًا في الوحي، والآيات الآتية هي عيّنة لذلك: عدد 35: 30؛ تثنية 17: 6؛ 19: 15؛ متى 18: 16؛ 2كورنثوس 13: 1؛ 1تيموثاوس 5: 19؛ عبرانيين 10: 28· وأيضًا قال المسيح «شهادة رجلين حق» (يوحنا8: 17)·
ولذلك فإن يشوع وكالب وهما من الجواسيس الاثنى عشر الذين أرسلهم موسى والشعب ليتجسسا أرض الموعد، رجعا بشهادة حق وصادقة (يشوع13؛ 14)·
ولقد ذكرنا أن المسيح أرسل رُسله اثنان اثنان ليكونوا في شركة معًا، لكن هناك غرض آخر وهو أن يوصل الشهادة عن قرب ملكوته، على فم لا شاهد واحد بل شاهدين، (مرقس6: 7؛ لوقا 10: 1)·
ولهذا فلا غرابة أن الكتاب المقدس، الذي هو شهادة الله للبشر، يتكون من عهدين: العهد القديم والعهد الجديد· وأن الوصايا العشر (لَوحي الشهادة) كتبت على لوحين (تثنية 9: 10)، وأن خلاصة ناموس موسى لخصها الرب في وصيتين· (متى22: 40)·
كما أننا نجد أنه في قدس الأقداس يوجد كروبان فوق غطاء تابوت العهد (الكروب هو رتبة فائقة من الملائكة) (خروج 25: 18)، وفي هيكل سليمان هناك عمودان في المقدمة (1ملوك7: 15)·
ويربتط بهذا أن الحد الأدنى لاجتماعات القديسين هو اثنان «حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي هناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20)·
الاختلاف: 
ونجد هذا الفكر في الأصحاح الأول من الكتاب المقدس، في أيام تجديد الخليقة الستة، ففي اليوم الثاني فصل الله بين المياه التي فوق الجَلَد، والمياه التي أسفل الجَلَد· وعليه فأول رقم اثنين في الكتاب المقدس يحدثنا لا عن الشركة بل عن الانفصال، الانفصال بين وسطين مختلفين·


وفي المزمور الثاني نجد اختلاف تقدير البشر عن تقدير الله بالنسبة للمسيح، كما نجد تمرّدهم على الرب وعلى مسيحه، فيقول داود: «لماذا ارتجت الأمم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل· قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء معًا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين: لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا رُبطهما» (مزمور2: 1-3، أعمال 4: 25 ،26)· إنه اتحاد ضد الله·
«ينزع الأول (العهد الأول) لكي يثبت الثاني» (عبرانيين10: 9)· فالعهد الثاني يختلف كل الاختلاف عن العهد الأول (ارجع إلى عبرانيين 8)
«الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابي (أي آدم)، الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء» (1كورنثوس15: 47)·
«سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه» (عبرانيين 9: 28)· وظهور المسيح الثاني يختلف تمامًا عن ظهوره في المرة الأولى· سيكون بمجد وقوة، لا في ضعف وهوان·



يــــــــــــتـــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*





الرقم ثلاثة من الأرقام المهمة في كلٍّ من الطبيعة والكتاب المقدس على السواء</I>·
ودعنا نمر على بعض الأمثلة في الطبيعة قبل أن نكتشف مدلوله في الكتاب المقدس· 
فيما يلي بعض من أهم البصمات الواضحة للرقم 3 في الخليقة: 
1- الحياة في كوكبنا لها ثلاثة مجالات: الأرض والبحر والجو·
2- جوهر الأشياء ثلاثة: جماد ونبات وحيوان·
3- المادة لها ثلاثة أحوال: صلبة وسائلة وغازية·
4- للمقارنات نستخدم ثلاثة احتمالات: فوق وتحت وموازٍ، أكبر وأصغر ومساوٍ·
5- صيغ الكلام ثلاث: متكلِم، مخاطَب، غائب·
6- الزمن ثلاثي: ماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل· 
7- الإنسان كائن ثلاثي: روح ونفس وجسد·
8- الحيوانات الراقية تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء: رأس وجذع وذيل· 
9- النباتات ثلاثية التكوين: جذر وساق وفرع·
10- الذرة ثلاثية التكوين: بروتونات ونيوترونات وإليكترونات·
11- أول شكل هندسي مغلق هو المثلث بأضلاعه الثلاثة·


12- ولتحديد نقطة في الفراغ يلزم ثلاثة محاور: س، ص، ع
13- ولكل جسم يلزم على الأقل ثلاثة أبعاد: الطول والعرض والارتفاع· 
14- والألوان الرئيسية هي ثلاثة: الأزرق والأصفر والأحمر، وباقي الألوان هي مزيج لهذه الألوان معًا· وغير ذلك الكثير·

الرقم ثلاثة في الكتاب المقدس


كما رأينا أهمية هذا الرقم في الخليقة، الذي ربما لا يوجد في الوجود رقم يعادله في الأهمية، هكذا أيضًا في الكتاب المقدس· فهو: 
أولا: هو رقم الله: فالله واحد، لكن ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس·
ثم هو رقم الإعلان في الكتاب المقدس·
وأخيرًا هو رقم القيامة من الأموات·
أولا: رقم الثالوث
هاك بعض الآيات التي تحدّثنا عن هذه الحقيقة، والتي لا يوجد حقيقة في مثل أهميتها: 
«فَـاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِـذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَـمِ، وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ» (متى28: 19)· 
«اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ» (لوقا1: 35)·
«فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ· وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ· وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَالٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحـِدٌ الَّـذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُـلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ» (1كورنثوس12: 4-6)·
«نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ· آمِينَ» (2كورنثوس13: 14)·
«وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ فَابْنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ عَلَى إِيمَانِكُمُ الأَقْدَسِ، مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ» (يهوذا 20 ،21)·
«نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ الْكَائِنِ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، وَمِنَ السَّبْعَةِ الأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ عَرْشِهِ، وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ، وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ· آمِينَ» (رؤيا1: 4-6)· 
ثانيًا: يحدثنا الرقم عن التحديد والإعلان
k فبيت الله في العهد القديم، سواء خيمة الاجتماع أو الهيكل في أورشليم يتكون من ثلاثة أقسام: الدار الخارجية، والقدس، وقدس الأقداس·
k وعرش الله فوق تابوت العهد كان موجودًا في القسم الثالث الذي هو قدس الأقداس·
k وقدس الأقداس هذا كان مكعب الشكل، أي أن طوله وعرضه وارتفاعه متساوية·
k والمدينة السماوية المذكورة في سفر الرؤيا هي أيضًا مكعبة (رؤيا21: 16)
k والسماوات عددها ثلاث، وفي السماء الثالثة يسكن الله (2كورنثوس12: 2)
k وإعلان الله، أو الكتاب المقدس الذي كان بين يدي المسيح ورسله، كان يتكون من ثلاثة أقسام: أسفار موسى، والمزامير، والأنبياء· (لوقا24: 44)·
k ونعمة الله التي ظهرت بظهور الرب يسوع المسيح، مسجَّلة في أروع أصحاح هو لوقا 15 في مثل مقسَّم إلى ثلاثة أقسام·
k ورقم الشهادة الكاملة هو الرقم 3، حيث تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود (2كورنثوس13: 1)·
k وعبارة: «يا أبا الآب»، التي بها يخاطب المؤمن إلهه، تتكرر ثلاث مرات في الكتاب المقدس (مرقس14: 36؛ رومية8: 15؛ غلاطية 4: 6)·


ثالثًا: الرقم ثلاثة هو رقم القيامة من الأموات
F ففي اليوم الثالث لتجديد الخليقة ظهرت اليابسة من وسط المياه·
F وفي اليوم الثالث رأى إبراهيم الموضع الذي فيه سيذبح ابنه، لكنه أخذه من بين الأموات في مثال (تكوين 22: 4؛ عبرانيين 11: 19)·
F والعيد الثالث لبني إسرائيل هو عيد الباكورة ، أو أول الحصاد، والمسيح في قيامته من بين الأموات هو الباكورة (لاويين 23: 9-14؛ 1كورنثوس 15: 20، 22)·
F وهوشع النبي يتحدث بلسان أُمَّته فيقول: «يحيينا بعد يومين، وفي اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه» (هوشع 6: 2)·
F ويونان مَكَث في بطن الحوت «ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال» (يونان 1: 17)
F وأهم من كل ما سبق أن المسيح قام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وهي الحقيقة المؤكَّدة في الأناجيل والأعمال والرسائل (متى 12: 40؛ 16: 21؛ 17: 23؛ 20: 19؛ 27: 64؛ لوقا24: 46؛ أعمال10: 40؛ 1كورنثوس15: 4)·
F ثم إن عدد الذين قاموا من الأموات في العهد القديم ثلاثة: ابن أرملة صرفة صيدا وأقامه إيليا، وابن الشونمية وأقامه أليشع، والرجل الذي طُرح على قبر أليشع ولما مس الميت عظام أليشع قام (1مل17: 17-23؛ 2مل4: 17-37؛ 2مل13: 20و21)·
F والذين سُجِّلت قصص إقامة المسيح لهم في العهد الجديد هم ثلاثة: ابنة يايرس، وابن أرملة نايين، ولعازر أخو مرثا ومريم (مر5: 35-42؛ لو7: 11- 16؛ يو11: 17-44)·
F ونهر الأردن، نهر الموت، جَفّ ثلاث مرات: مرة عند عبور الشعب تحت قيادة يشوع، ومرة عندما عبر إيليا مع أليشع من غرب الأردن إلى شرقه، ومرة عندما عبر أليشع بمفرده في رحلة العودة بعد صعود إيليا إلى السماء (يشوع4؛ 2ملوك2 مرتين)·​

يتبع​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*الرقم 4 هو أحد الأرقام المهمة في كل من الحياة الطبيعية والكتاب المقدس: 
* فالأرض لها أربعة اتجاهات: الشمال، والجنوب، والشرق، والغرب· 
* كما أن هناك أربعة فصول في السنة: الربيع، والصيف، والخريف، والشتاء·
* والأجناس البشرية أربعة: الأصفر، والأبيض، والأحمر، والأسود·
* ولقد قسّم العلماء منذ القديم العناصر إلى أربعة: نار، وماء، وتراب، وهواء·
* وأخيرًا نقول: إن هذا الرقم هو أول الأرقام التي تقبل القسمة· 
مما سبق يمكننا أن نرى في هذا الرقم صورة للأرض أو للخليقة، وأيضًا للضعف المرتبط بهما· ونحن هنا، مرة أخرى، نجد أن خالق الطبيعة هو كاتب الوحي، ولهذا جاء التطابق في المعاني هنا بصورة لافتة للنظر·
فالكتاب المقدس يؤكد على ما سبق، إذ يحدثنا عن أربعة أطراف الأرض (إشعياء 11: 12؛ رؤيا 7: 1)؛ وأربع رياح الأرض (إرميا 49: 36؛ زكريا 6: 5)·
**

**كما أن الرقم 4 مرتبط في الكتاب المقدس بتاريخ امبراطوريات العالم العظمى· ففي التمثال الذي رآه نبوخذنصر في حلمه، كانت هناك أربعة معادن مختلفة هي: الذهب، والفضة، والنحاس، والحديد· وهذا التمثال بأجزائه ومعادنه المختلفة يتحدث عن الامبراطوريات التي تعاقبت الحكم على العالم؛ بداية من الإمبراطورية البابلية، وإلى حين تأسيس المسيح لمملكته العالمية· 
ومثل المعادن الأربع في التمثال، هناك أيضًا الحيوانات الأربع التي رآها دانيآل في رؤياه (دانيآل7)، وهي: الأسد، والدب، والنمر، ثم الحيوان الرابع المخالف لكل الباقين· هذه أيضًا تمثل الإمبراطوريات العالمية عينها، وهي: الإمبراطورية البابلية، ثم الفرس، ثم اليونان بدءًا من زمان الإسكندر الأكبر، وأخيرًا الإمبراطورية الرومانية·
ومن أول الكتاب المقدس نقرأ عن نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة، وكان ينقسم إلى أربعة رؤوس، ويتجه إلى الأرض· إنه يحدثنا عن بركة خارجة من محضر الله متجهة إلى كل الأرض· 
وفي خيمة الاجتماع التي أقامها موسى النبي بعد خروج شعب الله من أرض مصر، نجد العديد من الرباعيات: فنقرأ فيها عن مذبح النحاس في الدار الخارجية، وكان مربعًا؛ كما نقرأ عن مذبح البخور الذهبي في القدس، وكان أيضًا مربعًا· وكان لكل منهما أربعة قرون في زواياه الأربع (خروج27: 1، 2؛ 30: 2؛ رؤيا9: 13)· 
أضف إلى ذلك أنه كانت هناك أربعة أنواع من الذبائح يقدمها الشعب إلى الله هي: المحرقة، وذبيحة السلامة، وذبيحة الخطية، وذبيحة الإثم (لاويين1- 5)· 
**

**وفي كل من المذبح والذبائح نجد رمزًا إلى صليب المسيح وموته لكي يفدينا· ولأن موت المسيح كان فدية لأجل الجميع لذلك كان من المناسب بروز الرقم 4 هنا· لقد قال المسيح: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يوحنا3: 16)·
وعندما نصل إلى العهد الجديد نجد أنه يُفتتح بأربع بشائر (أو أناجيل) تحدّثنا عن الخبر السار المقدَّم من الله للعالم أجمع، ولكل البشر، كقول المسيح للتلاميذ: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها» (مرقس 16: 15)·
وفي سفر الأعمال نجد الفكرة عينها في الملاءة العظيمة التي نزلت من السماء على بطرس، مربوطة بأربعة أطراف، ومدلاة على الأرض· وكان فيها أربعة أنواع من الكائنات الحية: من كل دواب الأرض، والوحوش، والزحافات، وطيور السماء (أعمال 10: 11 ،12)· وهي تمثل المفديين الذين صاروا سماويين رغم أن أصلهم وضيع·
وفي سفر الرؤيا، عندما يتحدث عن المفديين من جميع البشر، يذكر أربع فئات، فيقول: «من كل قبيلة، ولسان، وشعب، وأمة» (رؤيا 5: 9؛ قارن مع رؤيا 7: 9)· 
عزيزي، عزيزتي: تذكر أن محبة الله هي لكل العالم، وأنت بالضرورة من ضمن هذا العالم الذي أحبه الله وجهز له الفداء في صليب المسيح· فهل تمتعت بمحبته؟ وهل لك في فدائه نصيب؟ ليتك تأخذ من رحمة الله نصيبًا لنفسك* 
يتبع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*





الرقم خمسة هو رقم له أهمية خاصة بالنسبة للإنسان، فهو مرتبط ببركتين هامتين من بركات الله لبني البشر: 
O فالرقم 5 هو عدد حواس الإنسان، أعني بها: النظر، والسمع، والشم، والذوق، والحس·
O ثم إنه عدد الأصابع في كل من أطرافه الأربع: ففي كل يد هناك خمسة أصابع، وكذلك في كل قدم·


ما أعظم عطايا الله لنا! تصور الحال لو لم يكن لنا هذه الحواس الخمس، ماذا يكون حالنا إذ ذاك؟ تصور شخصًا حُرم لا من الحواس الخمس، بل من واحدة منها فقط، ما أصعب حاله! ثم تصور الحال لو لم تكن لنا تلك الأصابع الخمس في كل طرف من أطرافنا! كيف كنا نتناول الأشياء؟ وكيف كنا نسير؟
كم ينبغي علينا أن نشكر الله لأجل هذه النعمة العظمى!
لذلك فإننا نعتبر هذا الرقم (خمسة) يحدثنا عن نعمة الله·
وفي الكتاب المقدس نحن نجد هذا الرقم من بداية الكتاب، في أسفار موسى الخمسة· ومرة أخرى نقول: ما أعظم تلك العطية التي أعطاها الله للبشر، عندما كتب موسى تلك الأسفار الموحى بها، وكانت أول ما كُتب بالوحي! تصور أن العالم لم يتمتع بتلك العطية العظمى: الكتاب المقدس! ماذا كان حال البشرية جمعاء بدون كتاب الله، هذا الكتاب الذي هو أنفاس الله؟!
بعد ذلك نحن نجد هذا الرقم أيضًا بصورة واضحة في خيمة الاجتماع، وذلك لأن تلك الخيمة، التي هي مسكن الرب وسط شعبه، كانت مَظهرًا عظيمًا لنعمة الله، إذ قَبِل الله العظيم أن يسكن مع البشر المساكين· ولقد تجسمت النعمة بعد ذلك في المسيح، عندما >الكلمة صار جسدًا، وحَلَّ بيننا··· مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا< (يوحنا1: 14)·
الرقم خمسة في خيمة الاجتماع: 
فمثلاً: 
* كان ارتفاع ألواح الدار الخارجية في الخيمة خمسة أذرع (خروج27: 18)·
* وكان طول مذبح المحرقة خمسة أذرع (خروج27: 1)·
* وكان عدد الأعمدة على مدخل القدس خمسة (خروج26: 37)· 
* ثم إن الشواقل الفضية التي أُخذت للفداء كان عددها خمسة (عدد3: 47)· 
الرقم خمسة في باقي الكتاب المقدس: 
نقرأ في العهد القديم عن الخمسة الحجارة المُلْس التي أخذها داود في حربه مع جليات (1صموئيل 17: 40)، فأسقطه بواحدة، وأعطاه الرب النصرة عليه!


وفي العهد الجيد نقرأ عن خمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، منها أشبع الرب الآلاف، وفضل عنها اثنتى عشرة قُفة ملآنة (يوحنا6: 9-13)! 
ثم دعنا لا ننسى، ولو نسينا كل شيء آخر، أن عدد جروح المسيح المصلوب كانت خمسة: اثنان في يديه، واثنان في رجليه، وواحد في جنبه!
الرقم خمسة والمسئولية
يمكننا أن نعتبر هذا الرقم يمثل المسئولية، فإن كان الله يعطينا بركاته فهذا يجعلنا مسئولين عن الاستفادة بها، وإلا صارت دينونة علينا· 





لذلك فإننا نقرأ في مثل العذارى اللاتي خرجن للقاء العريس (متى 25) أن خمس عذارى كُنَّ حكيمات، وخمسًا كُنَّ جاهلات· العذارى هنا هُن صورة لكل من اعترف بالمسيح وتبعه، فإن كان مُخلِصًا كان من فريق الحكيمات، وإن كان مرائيًا كان من فريق الجاهلات· لكن على أي حال فإن كل من عرف المسيح صار مسئولاً· 
وأخيرًا نقول إن الرقم 5 = 4+1
فإن كان الرقم 4 يشير إلى الخليقة، فإن الرقم 1 يشير إلى الخالق· ودعنا نفكر ماذا تعمل الخليقة بدون الخالق؟ إنها تُمسي في شلل تام، وعجز كامل· 
ولتوضيح ذلك: تفكَّر في أصابع يدك! إنها تتكون من أربعة أصابع، مضافًا إليها إصبع الإبهام· وما أضعف تلك الأصابع الأربعة بدون الإبهام! وهكذا ما أضعفنا نحن بدون الله معنا· ولذلك فلا غرابة أن يكون أحد أسماء المسيح هو >عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا<· وما أتعس البشر بدون المسيح! إنهم كالأصابع العاجزة بدون الإبهام·
ماذا بالنسبة لك؟ هل أنت بدون مسيح؟
هل أنت بلا معين؟
إن المعين قريب منك جدًا، ولو طلبته سيوجد لك· فليتك تفعل ذلك الآن
يتبع​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*يشغل هذا الرقم مكانًا خاصًا في الكتاب المقدس، ويمكننا أن نرى فيه فكرتين أساسيتين، وفكرة ثالثة تابعة·
الفكرة الأولى: هذا الرقم هو رقم الإنسان ، ذلك لأن الله خلق الإنسان في اليوم السادس·
والفكرة الثانية: أن هذا الرقم هو رقم العمل، لأن الله عمل السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام، واستراح في اليوم السابع (تكوين 2: 2و3؛ خروج20: 11)·
وأما المعنى التابع فهو أن هذا الرقم هو رقم الشر· فحيث إن الرقم 6 هو رقم الإنسان، وهو رقم العمل، وحيث إن الإنسان شرير وكذلك عمله، فقد صار منطقيًا أن يرتبط الرقم 6 في الكتاب المقدس بالشر· وسنرى ذلك الآن في الكتاب المقدس·
الرقم 6 هو رقم الإنسان
هذا ما نراه في أول الكتاب وأيضا في آخره: ففي سفر التكوين نقرأ أن الله خلق الإنسان في اليوم السادس (تكوين 1: 26)، وفي آخر الكتاب، في سفر الرؤيا يقول لنا عن عدد الوحش إنه «عدد إنسان، وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون» (رؤيا13: 18)·
الرقم 6 هو رقم العمل والتعب
لقد أمر الرب شعبه في العهد القديم أن تكون أيام العمل في الأسبوع ستة، وأن يستريحوا في اليوم السابع، وهو ما تأخذ به معظم شعوب الأرض، من قديم الزمان، وإلى الآن (خر20: 9،10)·
كما أن الرب أوصى شعبه بأن تكون سنوات عبودية العبد العبراني هي ست سنين (خروج21: 2)· 
وبالمثل أوصى الرب شعبه أن يزرعوا أرضهم ست سنين، ويريحونها في السنة السابعة (لاويين 25: 3 ،4)·
الرقم 6 هو رقم الشر: 
هذا هو الفكر البارز في كل الكتاب المقدس· وهاك بعض العيّنات التي توضِّح لك ما تَقَدَّم: 
m هذا هو عدد الشعوب الذين طردهم الرب من أرض كنعان من أمام شعبه، بسبب نجاسات هذه الشعوب وشرورها (خروج33: 2؛ تثنية 20: 17)، 
**

**m وجليات الفلسطيني، عدو شعب الله، والذي عيَّر صفوف الله الحي على عهد داود النبي، كان طوله ستة أذرع وشبر، كما أن أسنان رمحه ست مئة شاقل حديد، وعدد قطع السلاح التي كان يرتديها هي ستة (1صموئيل 17)، 
m وواحد من أقرباء جليات، هو ابن رافا، كان عدوًا لداود الملك، كان له ست أصابع في كل من أطرافه الأربع! (2صموئيل 21: 20)، 
m وعثليا الملكة الشريرة القاتلة، وهي تلك التي أبادت كل السلالة الملكية من نسل داود الملك، طامعة في اغتصاب العرش، ملكت على الأرض لمدة ست سنين (2ملوك 11: 3)· 
m والتمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر، وطلب من كل الشعوب الخاضعة لسلطانه أن تسجد له، عوض السجود لله وحده، كان طوله ستون ذراعًا وعرضه ستة أذرع (دانيال 3: 1)· وأمر أنه بمجرد أن يستمعوا إلى صوت الموسيقى المتصاعدة من ست آلات موسيقية مختلفة، أن يخروا ويسجدوا للتمثال·
m وفي العهد الجديد نقرأ عن ستة رجال في حياة المرأة السامرية: خمسة أزواج سابقين، ثم الذي كان يعيش معها (رقم 6) لم يكن زوجها (يو4: 18)· 
m والغني في لوقا 16 في قصة الغني ولعازر كان له خمسة إخوة غيره، وهم جميعًا (الستة) كانوا غير مبالين بالله ولا مبالين بالأبدية·
**

**m وأخيرًا فإن الوحش الذي سيظهر في العالم - كما نقرأ في سفر الرؤيا - سيكون رقمه هو 666 (رؤيا13: 18)· ومن غرائب الرقم 6 أنك إذا جمعت الأرقام من 
1 إلى 36 (وهو حاصل ضرب 6* 6) تحصل على 666·
ونظرًا لشر الإنسان أتى المسيح من السماء لكي يخلّصه (متى1: 21)· وعند الصليب، عندما كان الرب يسوع يتحمل عقوبة شرنا، نجد الرقم 6 واضحًا أيضًا·
Yفالمسيح صُلب يوم الجمعة، الذي هو اليوم السادس من الأسبوع·
Y وقضى فوق الصليب ست ساعات· 
Y والظلمة بدأت هناك الساعة السادسة (أي في منتصف النهار)!!
عزيزي عزيزتي: لأجل شرنا مات المسيح· فهل نلت الخلاص بعمله؟ 
هل تؤجِّل التوبة، فتمضي إلى العذاب الأبدي، أم تسرع وتُسلِّم الحياة له قبل فوات الأوان، فتنعم بالخلاص والغفران؟ ليتك تفعل ذلك الآن!*

يتبع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*



هذا الرقم ربما يكون هو أهم الأرقام كلها، سواء في الحياة الطبيعية أو في الكتاب المقدس على السواء· 
وهاك القليل من استخداماته: 
هو عدد أيام الأسبوع، فالله في ستة أيام عمل السماء والأرض، واستراح في اليوم السابع· ولهذا السبب درجت شعوب الأرض، من قديم الزمان، على تقسيم الزمن إلى أسابيع فيها تعمل ستة أيام، وتستريح في اليوم السابع·
وألوان الطيف الزاهية سبعة تبدأ بالأحمر وتنتهي بالنفسجي· 
ونغمات السلم الموسيقي سبعة· 
كما أن الفتحات التي في رأس الإنسان عددها سبعة·
وغيرها مما هو حولنا الكثير جدًا·
وأما في الكتاب المقدس فهذا الرقم يُذكر أكثر من أي رقم آخر، ودعنا نمر على بعض الأمثلة كمجرد عينات منها: 
m في حلمه رأى فرعون سبع بقرات سمينة ثم سبع بقرات رقيقة اللحم· ورأى أيضًا سبع سنابل سمينة، تلتها سبع سنابل رقيقة (تكوين 41)·




m في ضربة البرص كان يتم حجز المضروب سبعة أيام (لاويين 13)· والمتنجس بميت كان يظل نجسًا سبعة أيام (عدد19)، وفي يوم الكفارة كان رئيس الكهنة ينضح بالدم في قدس الأقداس سبع مرات (لاويين 16)· كما كانت مواسم الرب بالنسبة للشعب القديم عددها سبعة (لاويين 23)·
m عند دخول الشعب إلى أرض الموعد طافـوا سبعة أيام حول أريحا، وفي اليوم السابع طافوا سبع مرات (يشوع6؛ عبرانيين 11: 30)·
m ولقد طلـب النبي أليشع من نعمان السرياني أن يغطس في نهر الأردن سبع مرات (2ملوك5)· 
m كما أمر نبوخذنصر أن يُحمّى أتون النار سبعة أضعاف قبل أن يُطرح فيه شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو (دانيآل3)·
m وفي العهد الجديد يتحدث المسيح عن غفران الأخ لأخيه المخطئ سبعين مرة سبع مرات (متى18: 22)·
m وسلاح الله الكامل يتكون من سبع قطع (أفسس6: 13-18)، 
m ولبس مختاري الله القديسين يتكون من سبعة أجزاء (كولوسي 3: 12-14)، 


m أما سفر الرؤيا فهو كتاب سباعي حقًا، إذ فيه ما لا يقل عن خمسين سباعية؛ أشهرها: 
الكنائس السبع (ص2،3)، 
والختوم السبعـة (ص6-8) 
والأبـواق السبعة (ص8-11) 
والجامات السبعة (ص15 ،16)·
وبالإضافة إلى هذه السباعيات المتواجـدة معًا، هناك سباعيات أخرى اشترك في إنشائها مجموعة من الكُتّاب تباعدت بينهم العصور؛ فجاءت تلك السباعيات مؤكِّدة وحدة أسفار الكتاب معًا·
p فالكُتّاب الملهَمون الذين أشـاروا إلى حـادثة الطوفان سبعة هم: موسى (تكوين 6-9)؛ وأيوب (أيوب11: 16؛ 22: 16)؛ وإشعياء (54: 9)؛ متى (24: 37-39)؛ لوقا (17: 26 ،27)؛ وبولس (عبرانيين11: 7)؛ 
بطرس (1بطرس3: 20؛ 2بطرس3: 5 ،6)·
p ويذكر الكتـاب سبع ممارسات لعيد الفصح، أولها الفصح الذي عُمِل في أرض مصر لإنقاذ الأبكار، وآخره الفصـح الذي عمله المسيح مع تلاميذه يوم صلبه (خروج12؛ عدد 9؛ يشوع5؛ 2أخبار 30؛ 2أخبار35؛ عزرا6؛ لوقا22)·
p والذين ناداهم الله مكرِّرًا اسمهم مرتين هم سبعة: ذكر موسى ثلاثة منهم؛ هم «إبراهيم» (تكوين 22: 11)؛ و«يعقوب» (تكوين 46: 2)؛ و«موسى» (خروج 3: 4)· وبعده بأكثر من 400 سنة كتب صموئيل واحدة: «صموئيل» (1صموئيل 3: 10)· وأخيرًا بعد أكثر من ألف سنة أخرى كتب لوقا الثلاثة الأسماء الأخرى: «مرثا» (لوقا 10: 41)؛ و«سمعان» (لوقا 22: 31)؛ و«شاول» (أعمال 9: 4)·
p والذين وُلِدوا بوعد سبعة وهم: إسحاق (تكوين 17: 19 ، 21 مع 18: 14)؛ شمشون (قضاة 13)؛ صموئيل (1صموئيل 1)؛ سليمان (1أخبار 22: 9)؛ يوشيا (1ملوك 13: 2 مع 2ملوك 22 ، 23)؛ ابن الشونمية (2 ملوك 4: 16)؛ يوحنا المعمدان (لوقا1: 13-25)·
p ويسمي الله بأنه «إله السلام» سبع مرات، كلها وردت في رسائل بولس (رومية15: 33؛ 16: 20؛ 1كورنثوس14: 33؛ 2كورنثوس13: 11؛ فيلبي4: 9؛ 1تسالونيكي5: 23؛ عبرانيين13: 20)·
p كما تـوجد سبع عبارات نطق بها المسيح فوق الصليب سجلها البشيرون كالآتي: متى27: 46 مع مرقس15: 34؛ لـوقــا23: 34 ، 43 ، 46؛ يوحنا19: 26 ،27 ،28 ،30)·
p والمسيح قال عن نفسه «أنا هو···» سبع مرات في إنجيل يوحنا: 
«أنا هو خبز الحياة» (يوحنا6: 35 ،41 ،48 ،51)
«أنا هو نور العالم» (يوحنا 8: 12؛ 9: 5)·
«أنا هو الباب» (يوحنا10: 7 ،9)·
«أنا هو الراعي الصالح» (يوحنا10: 11 ،14)·
«أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يوحنا 11: 25)·
«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يوحنا14: 6)
«أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية» (يوحنا15: 1 ،5)·
p وأخيرًا تسجِّل البشائر سبع محاولات لقتل الرب يسوع، بدأت بمحاولة هيرودس قتله وهو بعد صبي، وانتهت بموته فوق الصليب (متى 2: 13؛ 12: 14؛ لوقا 4: 29؛ يوحنا5: 16؛ 8: 59؛ 10: 31؛ ثم موت الصليب كما نراه في الأناجيل الأربعة)·
لقد حسب أحد الدارسين أن الرقم سبعة يرد في الكتاب المقدس نحو 600 مرة· حتى قال عنها النبي: «سباعيات سهام كلمتك» (حبقوق 3: 9)· 
ترى عزيزي ما هو موقفك من هذا الكتاب العجيب؟ هل تدرسه بانتظام؟ وهل تجد في دراسته شبعًا ولذة؟ ليتك تبدأ في ذلك فورًا·


يتبع​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*هو رقم أول يوم في الأسبوع الجديد، وبداية السلم الأعلى في الموسيقى؛ ولهذا اعتُبر أنه يعبِّر عما هو جديد· أو عن بداية جديدة·

*
ولقد ارتبط هذا الرقم في الكتاب المقدس بهذا الفكر عينه، فهو رقم يحدِّثنا عما هو جديد·

فنجد أن ثمانية أشخاص نجوا بالفلك ودخلوا إلى الأرض الجديدة (1بطرس3:20)، ليبدأ الله بهم عالَمًا جديدًا·

ولهذا أيضًا يُذكَـر نوح في العهد الجديد ثماني مرات·

كما نقرأ في العهد القديم أن الختان كان يحدث في اليوم الثامن (تكوين17:12)·

وتطهير الأبرص كان يتم فى اليوم الثامن (لاويين14:10)·

والباكورة كانت تُقدَّم في «غد السبت» أي في اليوم الثامن (لاويين23:11)؛ وهكذا قيامة المسيح أيضًا حدثت يوم الأحد، أي في اليوم الثامن·

وكذلك أيضًا عيد الخمسين، كان في غد السبت، أي في اليوم الثامن (لاويين23:16)؛ وكذلك أيضًا بالنسبة لحلول الروح القدس كان يوم الأحد·

ورفقة عروس اسحاق كانت بنت بتوئيل الثامن بين إخوته (تكوين22:20-23)· 

وكذلك أيضًا كان ترتيب داود بين إخوته الثامن (1صموئيل17:12 ، 14)·





ويسجـِّـل الكتاب المقـدس 8 أشخاص أُقيموا من الأموات! ابن أرملة صرفة (1ملوك17)، وابن الشونمية (2ملوك4)، والذي مس عظام أليشع (2ملوك13)، وابنة يايرس (مرقس5)، وابن أرملة نايين (لوقا7)، ولعازر (يوحنا11)، وطابيثا (أعمال9)، وأفتيخوس (أعمال20)·

وكتبة العهد الجديد عددهم ثمانية، هم: متى، ومرقس، ولوقا، ويوحنا، وبولس، وبطرس، ويعقوب، ويهوذا· 

ومن الجميل أن نعرف أن الاسم الكامل «الرب يسوع المسيح» مذكور في العهد الجديد 88 مرة، وكذلك أيضًا «ابن الإنسان» مذكور88 مرة·




ثم أن القيمة العددية* لاسم «يسوع» وباليوناني "إيسوس" هو 888· ولاسم «المسيح» وباليوناني "كـــريســـتـوس" 1480 (8*185)، ولاســــم «الرب» وباليوناني "كريوس" 800 (8*100) ولاسم «المخلِّص» وباليوناني "سوتر" 1408 (8*176)، ولاسم «يسوع المسيح» هو 2368 (37*8*8)·
وهناك 8 تركيبات مختلفة لأسماء المسيح الثلاثة الرئيسية وردَت في الكتاب كالآتي:

الرب - يسوع - المسيح - الرب يسوع - الرب المسيح - يسوع المسيح - المسيح يسوع - الرب يسوع المسيح

وأخيرًا أقول إن سفر الحياة ورد في العهد الجديد 8 مرات·

* القيمة العددية لاسم تنتج من أن نقوم بتعويض كل حرف في اليوناني بالقيمة العددية المقابلة له (الحرف الأول في الأبجدية اليونانية = 1، والثاني=2 وهكذا حتى الحرف الحادي عشر فيحسب20 والثاني عشر30 وهكذا، ثم الحرف العشرين يحسب 200 ···) والمجموع هو القيمة العددية للاسم· فالقيمة العددية للاسم >يسوع< وباليوناني "إيسوس Iesous" تأتي من التعويض: I= 10 + e = 8 + s = 200 + o = 70 + u = 400 + s = 200، المجموع= 888

يتبع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*

*

*هو رقم الإعلان الواضح·
فهو يساوي: 3 * 3
ولأن الرقم ثلاثة هو رقم التحديد والإعلان (راجع ما ذكرناه عن هذا الرقم في عدد 71)، يكون مدلول الرقم تسعة هو كمال الإعلان أو وضوح الإعلان·
وفي الطبيعة نجد أن هذا الرقم يحمل الدلالة ذاتها: فالمرأة تحمل طفلها تسعة أشهر في بطنها، وبعد ذلك يخرج إلى النور مكتمل النمو!
وفي علم الحساب نجد أن للرقم تسعة خاصية عجيبة لا يشاركه فيها غيره من الأرقام: 
فمثلا: 
2 * 9 = 18 (8 + 1=9)
3 * 9= 27 (7 + 2=9)
4 * 9= 36 (6 + 3=9)
5 * 9= 45 (5 + 4=9)
وهكذا· 
ونفس الأمر نجده في الأرقام الكبيرة· فمثلا: 52843 * 9= 475587 (حيث 7 + 8 + 5 + 5 + 7 + 4 = 36)؛ 3 + 6= 9
وبناء على ما تقدم فيمكن القول إن الرقم تسعة يصوِّر لنا اكتمال الأمر واستعلانه، إن للخير أو للشر· 
الرقم 9 في الكتاب المقدس: 
كمال الوضوح
**

**من أشهر مرات استخدام الرقم تسعة، نجده عندما كان الرب يسوع فوق الصليب· حيث انتهى المسيح في الساعة التاسعة (التي تعادل الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيتنا الحاضر) من عمله الكفاري، (متى27: 45 ، 46؛ مرقس15: 33 ،34؛ لوقا 23: 44)· والساعة التاسعة هي بعينها وقت التقدمة (أو الذبيحة) المسائية في الهيكل (عزرا 9: 5؛ لوقا1: 10)· ونحن نعرف من البشائر أنه في الساعة التاسعة أنهى المسيح عمله العظيم فوق الصليب بالقول: «قد أُكمل» (مرقس15: 34-38 مع يوحنا19: 30)، وانقشع الظلام في الجلجثة، وانشق حجاب الهيكل، مُعلِنًا أن عمل المسيح قد كمل!
والرب يسوع نطق بكلمة «الحق» في الأناجيل الأربعة، والتي هي حرفيا «آمين»: 99 مرة (أي11* 9)· ومن العجائب المدهشة حقًا أن القيمة العددية لكلمة «آمين» في اليوناني =99!!
كمال القضاء
وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد أن أول حرب مذكورة فيه (وهي تلك الواردة في تكوين 14) كانت بين تسع ملوك: أربعة ملوك ضد خمسة· 
كما نجد أنه في السنة التاسعة للملك صدقيا، وهو آخر ملوك مملكة يهوذا، أتى نبوخذنصر ملك بابل وحاصر أورشليم، وكانت نتيجة ذلك أن هيكل الرب في أورشليم قد أُحرق· كما أنه في اليوم التاسع من الشهر الرابع بدأت المجاعة في أورشليم، التي انتهت بسقوطها (2ملوك25: 1 ،3؛ إرميا52: 4 ،6)· 
الرقم 9 وارتباطه بالبركة
لكن هذا الرقم لا يأتي فقط بالارتباط بالقضاء بل أيضًا بالبركة: 
فنجد أن الوعد بميلاد إسحاق أتى عندما كان إبراهيم ابن 99 سنة = 9 * 11 (تكوين 17)·
وسارة ولدت إسحاق وعمرها 90 سنة = 9 * 10·
وفي العهد الجديد نجد أن الرب بدأ موعظته على الجبل (متى5-7) بتسع بركات أو تطويبات· وكلمة طوبى معناها: يا لسعد! أو يا لغبطة!
ونجد أن السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارًا (9 * 11) لا يحتاجون إلى التوبة (لوقا15: 4 ،7؛ متى 18: 12 ،13)·
وكلمة المحبة بأشكالها وتصريفاتها المختلفة وردت في إنجيل يوحنا 63 مرة = 7 * 9·
ونجد أن بطرس ويوحنا صعدا إلى الهيكل للصلاة في الساعة التاسعة، حيث أجريا أول معجزة في المسيحية، وهي شفاء المُقعد عند باب الهيكل الجميل (أعمال3)·
الرقم 9 وارتباطه بالروح القدس
**

**يرتبط هذا الرقم أيضًا بالروح القدس· فنجد أن ثمر الروح المذكور في غلاطية 5: 22 يتكون من 9 فضائل مباركة·
كما أن مواهب الروح في 1 كورنثوس12: 8-11 عددها 9· 
وفي أعمال 10 نقرأ عن الرؤيا التي رآها كرنيليوس الساعة التاسعة من النهار، حيث طلب إليه ملاك السماء أن يستدعي بطرس الرسول، حيث تم خلاص أول أممي في العالم، هو وأهل بيته، وانضموا إلى الكنيسة ونالوا موهبة الروح القدس! 
وفي سفر الأعمال يُذكر 9 مرات عن أفراد أو مجموعات إنهم امتلأوا من الروح القدس·
الرقم 9 والتقصير
نجد في العهد الجديد أن الرب لا يُسرّ بالتسعة والتسعين بارًا في أعين أنفسهم الذين لا يشعرون بالحاجة إلى المخلِّص (لوقا15: 7)·
ولا يُسرّ بالتسعة الذين قصروا في تمجيد الرب وشكره على نعمة التطهير والخلاص· لقد تساءل مرة : «أليس العشرة قد طهروا فأين التسعة؟ أ لم يوجد من يرجع ليعطي مجدًا لله غير هذا الغريب الجنس؟» (لوقا17: 17 ، 18)·
عزيزي عزيزتي: هل أنت قد طهُرت من الخطية، ونجاستها؟ 
إن كان لا فأسرع، إن «دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهِّرنا من كل خطية» (1يوحنا1: 7)· سيمتعك الله بالطهر والقداسة ليمكِّنك أن تحيا معه حياة سعيدة· 
وإن كنت قد طهرت فهل تقدِّم الشكر لله على نعمته من نحوك؟ 
*

إنه ينتظرك·



يتبع​


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*




هو رقم الطاقة البشرية· فأصابع كلتا اليدين معًا عشرة؛ وبالتالي فإنها تصوِّر ما يقدر الإنسان أن يقدِّمه أو أن يفعله·

وحيث أن هذه هي الطاقة البشرية فقد أصبح هذا الرقم "10" في الكتاب المقدس مقياسًا لمسئولية الإنسان· فالإنسان مسئول بقدر ما في وسعه أن يفعل وأن يقدِّم· 


ويرتبط بذلك أيضًا أن الرقم عشرة هو رقم الامتحان، هل يقدِّم الإنسان ما يقدر عليه أم لا؟
رقم المسئولية
أوضح الصور لمسئولية الإنسان نجدها في لوحي الشريعة، التي سلمها الله لموسى ليعطيها للشعب قديمًا، وهي المعروفة بـ"الوصايا العشر" (خروج34: 27 ،28؛ تثنية4: 13)·
وكان على الإنسان أن يقدِّم لله عُشرًا من كل ما يمتلك، وهي تلك المسماة بـ"العشور" (تكوين 28: 22؛ تثنية 14: 22)·
وكان على كل واحد من بني إسرائيل أن يدفع فضة لكفارة نفسه، الفقير لا يُقلِّل عن القيمة، والغني لا يزيد عليها· وكانت القيمة هي "عشر جيرات" (وهي مبلغ بسيط يعادل حوالي ستة جرامات من الفضة)· 
ونجد الرقم عشرة أيضًا في شفاعة إبراهيم أمام الله عن سدوم، حيث توقف إبراهيم عند القول: «عسى أن يوجد هناك عشرة» (تكوين 18: 32)· فأقل من ذلك ما كانت تستحق سدوم أن تبقى في الوجود·
وفرعون ملك مصر أيام موسى، قسّى قلبه عشر مرات، وأتت عليه عشر ضربات، هي المعروفة بـ"الضربات العشر" (خروج7-11)·
وخروف الفصح الذي ذُبح ليفدي البكر من شعب إسرائيل أُحضر في اليوم العاشر من الشهر الأول· وهو يرمز للمسيح الذي احتمل مسئولية الخطية عوضًا عنا (خروج12: 3؛ 1كورنثوس 5: 7)·
وخيمة الاجتماع كانت مغطّاة بعشر شُقق جميلة، كانت هذه الشقق العشر تُكوِّن ما يسمى بالمسكن (خروج26: 1)· وكانت هذه الشقق العشر، خمس شقق مقابل خمس شقق، موصولة ببعض· وهي ترمز للمسيح، الذي غطى المسئولية التي كانت علينا، سواء تجاه الله أو تجاه الإنسان· 
ولقد دخل الشعب إلى أرض كنعان على عهد يشوع بن نون في العاشر من الشهر الأول· وكان ذلك بعد أربعين سنة من خروجهم من أرض مصر (يشوع 4: 19)·
وفي العهد الجديد يشبَّة ملكوت السماوات بعشر عذارى (مت25)؛ خمس حكيمات (يمثلن المؤمنين)، وخمس جاهلات (يمثلن مجرد المعترفين دون إيمان حقيقي)· وكل من المسيحيين، سواء كانوا مؤمنين حقيقين أم لا، هم مسئولون، واليوم الأخير سيبيّن حقيقة حالتهم·
في مثل العبد الشرير كان العبد مديونًا للملك بعشرة آلاف وزنة· وهو دين ثقيل يساوي ملايين الدولارات الأمريكية اليوم· وهذا الدين الثقيل يمثل ديننا نحن الخطاة لله·
رقم الامتحان


كان نوح هو العاشر من آدم· وهذا معناه أن الله انتظر طويلاً على البشرية الفاسدة بعد السقوط في الجنة (عشرة أجيال)، فلما ثبت فشلها قرّر الله إغراق العالم كله بمياه الطوفان (تكوين 5؛ 6)· 
وبعد نوح أتى إبراهيم، وكان إبراهيم هو العاشر من نوح· فانتظر الرب أيضًا على البشرية بعد الخروج من الفلك عشرة أجيال، اتضح فيها تهَوّر البشر في عبادة الأوثان، فاختار الله إبراهيم ليكون شاهدًا له في العالم الوثني·
عندما ذهب عبد إبراهيم ليخطب رفقة لإسحاق، قال أخو رفقة وأمها: «لتمكث الفتاة عندنا أيامًا أو عشرة (أي على الأقل عشرة أيام)· بعد ذلك تمضي» (تكوين 24: 55)· فكانت إجابة العبد: «لا تعوقوني والرب قد أنجح طريقي»
وفي رحلة بني إسرائيل في البرية، التي ميزها عدم الإيمان، نقرأ أنهم جربوا الرب في البرية عشر مرات (عدد14: 22 ،23)·
ومرة أخرى نقرأ عن الرقم عشرة في قصة دانيآل عندما قال لمسئول التغذية في قصر نبوخذنصر: «جرِّب عبيدك عشرة أيام· فليعطونا القطاني (البقول) لنأكل، وماء لنشرب··· وعند نهاية العشرة الأيام ظهرت مناظرهم أحسن وأسمن لحمًا من كل الفتيان الآكلين من أطايب الملك» (دانيآل1: 12-15)·
رقم الطاقة البشرية
في قصة خطبة رفقة لإسحاق، التي أشرنا إليها منذ قليل، نقرأ أن عبد إبراهيم أخذ معه عشرة جمال محمَّلة من خيرات إبراهيم، ومضى إلى أرام النهرين ليخطب رفقة· وطبعًا هو لم يأخذ معه كل الخيرات، بل على قدر الطاقة·


وفي سفر الرؤيا، قال الرب لملاك كنيسة سميرنا، وهي الكنيسة المضطهَدة من العالم والشيطان: «يكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام» (رؤيا2: 10)· وكأن الرب لم يسمح بالضيق إلا على قدر الطاقة·
عزيزي الشاب وعزيزتي الشابة: تُرى هل أنت تقدم طاقتك للرب الذي خلقك وهو مصدر قوتك، والمسيح الذي فداك وهو مصدر 
حياتك الأبدية؟​

يتبع​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*



الرقم 11 هو رقم موسيقي جميل ​

لذلك فإن لهذا الرقم في الموسيقى وضع خاص، فذبذبات الصوت المعيَّن في السلم الموسيقي، هي دائمًا مضاعفات الرقم 11· وكذلك ما يفصل بين ذبذبة كل صوت في السلم والصوت الذي يليه هو دائمًا مضاعفات الرقم11·
وكما في الطبيعة، كتاب الله الكبير، هكذا في الكتاب المقدس، كتاب الله الأشمل· فنجد أن هذا الرقم (11) يحدِّثنا دائمًا عن الفرح وعن الترنيم، وكذلك مسبباتهما·
وإذا كان الرقم 10 - كما مر بنا - هو رقم المسئولية، وبالتالي فهو رقم الدَين الذي يتوجب على الإنسان أن يوفيه، فإن الرقم 11 هو إتمام المسئولية، وسداد الدين، بما يرتبط ذلك مع الأفراح والترنيم·
وفي اللغة العبرية كلمة «عيد» تعني حج ، وهي كلمة مكونة من حرفين: الحاء وقيمته 8؛ والجيم وقيمته3 فتكون كلمة حج، أي عيد، قيمتها العددية = 8 + 3 = 11·
وفي سفر التكوين، في فصل الخليقة، الفصل الأول لغاية ص2: 3 نجد أن كلاً من عبارة قال الله ، وعبارة عمل الله (وباقي مترادفاتهما) تتكرر 11 مرة· 
ثم إن هذا الرقم 11 يرتبط مرتين بيوسف المحبوب ابن يعقوب: فترتيب يوسف بين أولاد يعقوب الاثني عشر هو الحادي عشر · وعبارة «هذه مواليد»، وهي عبارة وردت 11 مرة في سفر التكوين، كان آخرها، أي المرة الحادية عشر، هي التي وردت في تكوين 37 «هذه مواليد يعقوب»، ولم يذكر بعدها من مواليد يعقوب سوى "يوسف"!
وفي سفر الخروج يرد هذا الرقم مرتين بالارتباط بخيمة الاجتماع: فكان فوق الشقق الجميلـة العشر، التي تكوِّن المسكن، إحدى عشرة شُقة من شعـر المعزى (خروج36: 14)· العشر الأولى تكلمنا عن المسؤولية والأحد عشر التي فوقها تكملنا عن إيفاء هذه المسؤولية·
ثم إن المنارة في القدس كان بها 22 أي (2*11) كأسة لوزية بعجرة وزهرة (خروج25: 31-36)· والمنارة في القدس كانت تمثل المسيح النور الحقيقي !
وفي سفر التثنية يرد هذا الرقم باعتباره يمثِّل الرحلة من حوريب إلى قادش برنيع· فإن كان بسبب عدم إيمان الشعب استغرقت رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان 40 سنة؛ لكنها، لولا التذمر وعدم الإيمان، لاستغرقت 11 يومًا فقط (تثنية 1: 2)·
وفي الأسفار التاريخية نجد أن أليشع، نبي النعمة، قام بالعديد من المعجزات، وهذه (بعد استبعاد معجزات القضاء، وعددها ثلاثة)، كان عددها 11·
كما نجد أيضًا أن الراجعين من السبي البابلي أيام عزرا قدّموا 77 (7*11) خروفًا (عزرا8: 35)· 
ويُذكر عن نحميا في سفره أنه التجأ إلى الرب بالصلاة 11 مرة· 


وفي سفر المزامير نجد هذا الرقم يتمشى مع ما ذكرناه الآن، فبنو قورح الذين لم يموتوا مع أبيهم المتمرد (عدد16: 31-33؛ 26: 10 ، 11)، بعد أن أنقذهم الرب، وجعلهم مغنّين في بيته، لهم 11 مزمورًا في سفر المزامير، عنوان كل منها لبني قورح !
وفى العـهد الجديد يُذكر التعبير «محبة الله» 11 مرة· 
وفي الأناجيل لهذا الرقم مدلول جميل· فإن رسل المسيح، بعد استبعاد يهوذا الاسخريوطي، ابن الهلاك ، كان عددهم 11·
ونقرأ في مثل فعلة الكَرْم (متى20) عن عبيد الساعة الحادية عشر، وهم يمثِّلون النعمة، فأخذوا دينارًا من مطلق نعمة السيد، بينما الذين عملوا من أول النهار كانوا يمثلون الذين يتعاملون مع الله على مبدإ الناموس، هؤلاء عملوا في الكرم طول النهار، واتفق السيد معهم على دينار، ولما أخذوه تذمّروا! 


وفي مثل الأَمناء (لوقا19: 11) نجد أن الرجل المجتهد قال للرب: مناك ربح عشر أمناء · وبذلك فقد صار عدد الأمناء معه 11 منًا·
والآب يرد في إنجيل يوحنا 121 مرة = 11* 11·
وفي الرسائل نجد أن رسالة فيلبي في العهد الجديد (رسالة الفرح في الرب) ترتيبها 11· وليس ذلك فقط، بل إن كلمة الفرح، كفعل، وردت في هذه الرسالة الصغيرة 11 مرة·
وبالنسبة للمسيح تسجِّل البشائر الأربع 11 شهادة لبرّه بصدد محاكمة المسيح وصلبه (متى 27: 4 ،19 ،24؛ لوقا 23: 4 ،14 ،15، 22 ،41 ،47؛ يوحنا19: 4 ،6)·
وبالنسبة لقيامة المسيح يسجِّل الكتاب المقدس 11 ظهورًا للرب يسوع بعد قيامته من الأموات لخاصته من المؤمنين!​


يتبع​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (19 مايو 2009)

*





الرقم ”12“ هو رقم خليقة الله، ونظام الله في هذه الخليقة.​

فالسماء مقسَّمة إلى اثني عشر بُرجًا، وبالدوران حولها تكتمل السنة. ولهذا كان عدد شهور السنة منذ القديم هو اثني عشر شهرًا (انظر رؤيا 22: 2). 
وليس فقط عدد الشهور اثنا عشر، بل أيضًا عدد ساعات النهار (انظر يوحنا 11: 9)، ومثلها ساعات الليل. 
ومن هذا يمكن اعتبار أن الرقم ”12“ يعبِّر عن إدارة الله وتنظيمه فى الخليقة.



ولهذا فإننا في الكتاب المقدس نقرأ عن هذا الرقم كثيرًا:
فنقرأ في العهد القديم عن أولاد يعقوب الاثني عشر، ومنهم تكوَّن الشعب الأرضي، أو الأمة الإسرائيلية بأسباطها الاثني عشر.


ويرتبط بعدد الأسباط أن كان هناك 12 حجرًا كريمًا توضع علي صُـدرة رئيس الكهنة (خروج28)، في ثيابه الرسمية المجيدة؛ وكذلك كان هناك 12 رغيفًا، توضع علي مائدة خبز الوجوه في القدس (لاويين24: 5). وكانت هذه وتلك تمثِّل أسباط إسرائيل، أي تمثِّل الأمة بأسرها. 
وبعد ذلك، في تاريخ الشعب، نقرأ أن القضاة، الذين حكموا الشعب، والمذكورين في سفر القضاة كان عددهم 12 قاضيًا. 
كما نقرأ عن النبي إيليا، أثناء قيامه بواحد من أعظم معجزاته، أنه رمَّم مذبح الرب المنهدم، من اثني عشر حجرًا (1ملوك18)، على عدد أسباط إسرائيل. ​





ولقد كان مُلك سليمان هو أعظم كل الحقب في تاريخ إسرائيل الماضي، وهو من زاوية يُعتبر صورة لمُلك المسيح العتيد، الذي هو مُلك السلام. وكثيرًا ما نقرأ عن الرقم 12 بالارتباط به، فنقرأ عن: 
12 ثورًا أُقيم عليها بحر النحاس في هيكل سليمان (2أخبار4: 4). 
وعن 12 أسدًا علي درجات عرش سليمـان (1ملوك10: 20).
وعن 12 وكيلاً لسليمان (1ملوك4: 7). 

وفى العهد الجديد نقرأ أيضًا عن هذا الرقم:


فلقد أقام المسيح 12 رسولاً أرسلهم أولاً إلى شعبه الأرضي (متى10: 5-7)، ثم إلى كل العالم (متى 28: 16-19). 
وفي معجزة إشباع الخمسة الآلاف، نقرأ عن 12 قفة مملوءة كِسرًا فاضلة من معجزة الإشباع هذه (متى14: 20؛ مرقس6: 43؛ لوقا9: 17؛ يوحنا6: 13).
والمسيح، عند القبض عليه في بستان جثسيماني، قال لبطرس: «أ تظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيُقَدِّم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشًا من الملائكة؟ فكيف تكمل الكتب، أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون؟» (متى26: 53، 54).
كما نقرأ عن الآتي:
12 مرة في العهد الجديد يُشار للمسيح أنه ”ابن داود“.
وفي إنجيل يوحنا يَرِد عن المسيح اللقلب ”ابن الإنسان“ 12 مرة.




وفي سفر الرؤيا نقرأ كثيرًا عن هذا الرقم. فنقرأ مثلاً عن 12 ألفًا من كل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر (رؤيا 7: 1-8). 
وفي المدينة السماوية المذكورة في رؤيا21: 9 إلى22: 4 نقرأ عن 12 بابًا للمدينة، وعلى الأبواب 12 ملاكًا، ونقرأ عن 12 أساسًا لسور المدينة، وعن 12 لؤلؤة (كل باب عبارة عن لؤلؤة). وكانت أبعاد المدينة 12 ألف غلوة (وهو بُعد هائل، يعادل تقريبًا المسافة من الحدود الشمالية لمصر، لغاية الحدود الجنوبية للسودان). كما أن سور المدينة 144 ذراعًا (أي 12×12). ويُذكَر هذا الرقم بالارتباط بالمدينة السماوية نحو 12 مرة!




ونختم الحديث عن هذا الرقم بإشارة جميلة إلى المسيح، عندما كان يبلغ من العمر اثنى عشر عامًا (لوقا 2: 42-51). كيف كان جالسًا وسط الشيوخ في الهيكل، يسمعهم ويسألهم، وكل الذين سمعوه بُهتوا من فهمه وأجوبته. وهو درس جميل لكل الشباب الناشئ: هل محضر الرب له تقدير عندنا؟ وهل نحفظ كلمة الله ونهتم بفهمها، كما كان يفعل المسيح قدوتنا؟ ثم، ما كان أجمل ردّ الرب يسوع على أمه، عندما وجدته في هذا المكان في اليوم الثالث، قال لها: «ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي؟». وكانت هذه هي الكلمات الأولى المسجَّلة للمسيح في حياته، وهي كلمات رائعة، لا سيما إذا قارناها بآخر كلمات مسجَّلة للمسيح في هذا الإنجيل، إنجيل لوقا، عندما قال لتلاميذه: «هكذا هو مكتوب، وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألّم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث» (لوقا24: 46).
لقد عاش المسيح بالمكتوب، وحرص على أن يتممه، وذلك من أول حياته إلى نهايتها

يتبع​*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى نشات موضوع رااائع 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

موسوعه راااااااااائعه يا نشأت 

ميررررسى على الموسوعه  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2010)

*مجهود أكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
الرب يباركم
*​


----------

